# Amplifier Cable--> Firewall



## scyrusurcys (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey all,

I own a 2000 Altima and I'm about to recieve a new amplifier, but I'm having some trouble locating a good spot to run the power wire through the firewall. Anyone have any suggestions? Please include any necessary physical work instructions this might take to achieve.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey i had the same problem and after exausting every lead through the firewall (without drilling my own hole) i decided to run out of the engine compartment through the fender and in the car through the same hole the door wiring harness enters. alot tougher of a project then i thought it was going to be but it sattisfied me when i didn't have to drill through the firewall


----------



## scyrusurcys (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I ended up drilling a hole in the firewall and it worked out quite nicely, actually. If you'll look on the firewall next to the driver-side where there's a place to mount an engine stability bar, there's a slightly puffed up little place on the firewall about 6 inches down. All i did was run a knife down the edges of this puffy material and it popped right out - this is a place where the manufacturer WANTS you to run anything through, if you do. The firewall isn't but about 1/8 of an inch thick, so drilling a hole with a fairly small drill bit and stepping it up to a larger drillbit wasn't a problem. I am now a proud owner of a working 650W Kenwood amplifier, and two 12" Kenwood Tornado subwoofers :thumbup: -I'll post pics when I get the chance.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

hmm i'll check mine i'd rather it run through the firewall.


----------

